# Moving or running from this Virus?



## Robert59 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sell my house and buy a motorhome to move to another place like Montana or a state doesn't have the virus that much. If I get it I will die for sure.  What do you think about this?


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

There are no more open houses where I live. Realtors have done away with that for a time. I think a person would have a hard time selling right now, but that's just IMO. 

Sometimes, I'd just like to get in the car and drive and drive away from all the regulations but there's nowhere that seems truly free right now and those states you mentioned will probably have more confirmed cases reported going forward. Testing is so lacking right now.


----------



## bingo (Mar 24, 2020)

do you live in a hot zone?...

we're in the motor home after traveling to NC...first of February..my husband is retired but starting a job for his company...
traveling could be iffy for us to make the trip back home to southeast Illinois....they're shut down...
rest areas are not open..we like flyin j's...they are set up for rv's...getting off interstate is a chance since our car is a flat tow behind us...it's like a train
those mtns into Montana are huge..
anyway...lots to consider...best to you


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 24, 2020)

bingo said:


> do you live in a hot zone?...
> 
> we're in the motor home after traveling to NC...first of February..my husband is retired but starting a job for his company...
> traveling could be iffy for us to make the trip back home to southeast Illinois....they're shut down...
> ...


Me and girlfriend live in Middle Tennessee. I would sell and we would live in a Motorhome.


----------



## bingo (Mar 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Me and girlfriend live in Middle Tennessee. I would sell and we would live in a Motorhome.


there's a great forum for fulltimers...rv forums...also
state parks have a volunteer program that you stay free


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Sell my house and buy a motorhome to move to another place like Montana or a state doesn't have the virus that much. If I get it I will die for sure.  What do you think about this?


Why will you "die for sure"?


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why will you "die for sure"?


Bad lungs from Blood clots. Found some bad news today about a person that had a very hard time beating this virus. And he is healthy and in his 30's


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't know anything about RV living Robert but I offer you my best wishes for whatever you decide!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2020)

People living in Any crowded urban area will certainly face more potential exposure to this virus, compared to those living in rural areas.  However, in these economic crisis times, I doubt that there will be much success in trying to sell Any real estate....most people are going to be far more concerned about staying healthy, than going through all the hassles of moving.  The housing/real estate markets will probably join the legions of other businesses that are being impacted.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 24, 2020)

@Robert59.  Are you comfortable with a RV?  Things tend to go wrong with them ...usually lots of kinks to work out that first year and you won't want to have it in and out of the dealership during a pandemic.   Lots more chance of injuring yourself even doing routine maintenance out on road than staying at home and self isolating.   This is certainly not the time to go to a clinic or ER for stitches!


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 24, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> @Robert59.  Are you comfortable with an RV?  Things tend to go wrong with them ...usually lots of kinks to work out that first year.   Lots more chance of injuring yourself in one out on road than staying at home and self isolating.   This is certainly not the time to go to a clinic or ER for stitches!


Lived in a travel trailer for 2 years in a RV park here in Tennessee.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Lived in a travel trailer for 2 years in a RV park here in Tennessee.


My realtor told me people is selling home's in a week here because everyone once to retire here from around the U.S.  She said I need to find another home before listing my home because I could end up homeless.


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My realtor told me people is selling home's in a week here because everyone once to retire here from around the U.S.  She said I need to find another home before listing my home because I could end up homeless.



I'd consult another realtor because this one is NOT being honest with you.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

I doubt moving somewhere else would help.
Reminds me of that little joke about the guy who heard that most accidents happen within 10 miles of home, so he moved.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2020)

RV parks, state parks, national parks...…..closing their gates right and left for the duration.  Where are you going to stay?

Unless you have a generator or solar panels, "boondocking" can be uncomfortable.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 24, 2020)

You can learn about full time RV living on the Escapees site.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 24, 2020)

How do you think you're going to be able to sell a house now? If you did manage it, you'd get a fraction of what it's worth. Just stay inside. Stay healthy!


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

Remember when Arnold Schwarzenegger got his housekeeper pregnant?  He said, "You don't need to go anywhere; you can get everything you want at home."


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> How do you think you're going to be able to sell a house now? If you did manage it, you'd get a fraction of what it's worth. Just stay inside. Stay healthy!



Agree.  Here, realtors aren't even open now.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm decided to stay right where I'm at by listening to everyone.   Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Bad lungs from Blood clots. Found some bad news today about a person that had a very hard time beating this virus. And he is healthy and in his 30's


~*~
_I have asthma & COPD & I'm 54. Odds of me surviving are highly unlikely._


----------

